# What Is Your Daily Juice Usage?



## Tom (12/2/14)

that could be interesting


----------



## johan (12/2/14)

+/-4.5ml/day

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

just vote then at the 4-6ml  it will eventually show the total average, without scrolling down the comments


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

7-9, sometimes 10. The kayfun chews the most juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> 7-9, sometimes 10. The kayfun chews the most juice.



I'm with you on this one. 6-8ml

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

eh 5-6ml I'm a lightweight still


----------



## Silver (13/2/14)

Im at about 4ml when using standard equipment like the protanks a

But since ive been using the dripper for a couple of drip sessions per day, id say i go up to about 6ml

Have voted above

Great post @Gazzacpt. There was something similar before but not with the poll i think

PS - in case you're wondering why im up at 2am, i have to finish a report for a deadline tomorrow morning. Ecigssa is my treat for when i take a break  LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex Smit (13/2/14)

i used to be on about 5ml a day. and then i got this Rocket, this thing is a juice hog. I am up to almost 10ml a day now....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

I think i'm more at 6ml than 4ml. With the iClear16 and eGo-C Twist


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/14)

Tom this is a very interesting post for market research.


----------



## Riaz (13/2/14)

I'm at about 4ml or maybe a little less.

The way I gauge is I fill my Russian and it lasts me throughout the day  And I sorta plan to keep it that way.

I feel this very strong overwhelming feeling of purchasing a nemesis mech mod anytime soon, so that might also increase my juice intake.

I'm fighting the feeling as hard as I can

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

Riaz said:


> I feel this very strong overwhelming feeling of purchasing a nemesis mech mod anytime soon, so that might also increase my juice intake.
> 
> I'm fighting the feeling as hard as I can



Resistance is futile you will be assimilated. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (13/2/14)

I used to vape quite a lot, didnt really keep track, but lately with things being mad at graft i only vape about 1ml a day. Quite sad really!


----------



## shabbar (13/2/14)

a full Evod clearo lasts me between 2 and 2.5 days !!!


----------



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

I used to do about 3 protanks (2.5 x 3 = 7.5ml) + about 2 or 3ml dripping at night. Im now down to 1 protank during the day, and then 2-3ml dripping at night.
Not that I'm trying to quit. It just sort of happened.


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

shabbar said:


> a full Evod clearo lasts me between 2 and 2.5 days !!!



Haauw, are you still smoking as well?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> l
> 
> Great post @Gazzacpt. There was something similar before but not with the poll i think



Wasn't me you must have been very tired 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (13/2/14)

I vape roughly 2.5Ml's for the day. I used to vape alot more before, about a year ago when i quit ciggies.

Edit : i was smoking a pack of 20's a day, back in the day  Marlboro lights.


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

12+ if I'm in the pub or socialising. On a normal work day x3 2.5ml tanks and 2 greensmoke carto's. But then again I was always a heavy smoker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ibanez (13/2/14)

Great topic!! But does the nic level influence the vaping level? For example, I typically vape around 18mg/Nic and do around 4ml of juice. Any vapers who do lower nic and then higher amount to compensate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Jip, the lower the nick. The more I vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

I usually puff 12mg nic but then when I went down to 6mg my juice consumption trippled so went up to 9mg and then it started to smooth out. Now i vape either 9mg or 12mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SunRam (13/2/14)

I Vape 10mg juice, 4ml per day using protank types, but lately with drippers and kayfun types I go through 6ml. I saw a similar thread on a Facebook vaping group, an lots and lots of people were doing 12-18 ml a day! And I thought 6ml was a lot! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

SunRam said:


> lots and lots of people were doing 12-18 ml a day! And I thought 6ml was a lot!



Shewie, so I'm not alone. Was feeling isolated for a while there


----------



## SunRam (13/2/14)

Nope, but you certainly vape more than the average vaper. But who wants to be average 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

ibanez said:


> Great topic!! But does the nic level influence the vaping level? For example, I typically vape around 18mg/Nic and do around 4ml of juice. Any vapers who do lower nic and then higher amount to compensate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Odd that you mention that I started at 18mg and was doing 6-8ml now I'm on 12mg and 9mg and go through 4-6ml with dripping in the evenings and am considering going down to 6mg for dripping and 9mg for my tanks. So even with redusing my nic concentration I'm using less juice. I think someone else mentioned using less juice to. The amazing thing is no cravings. If I used lighter analogues I'd be climbing walls and switch. I love this vaping thing.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Golf (3/3/14)

So I worked it out, if I just use the Reo, I use about 6ml so thats 7am to 7am. Very happy about that. But when I use both the Reo and the Russian its around 4-5ml. The Russian prevent me from chain vaping. The TH is just crazy. But I do enjoy my Reo so much more

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

I thought I was a heavy vaper but it appears I'm just over average. I use between 7ml and 9ml a day. One full Nautilus of VM Menthol Ice and then a portion of a Nautilus filled with something else...


----------



## CraftyZA (4/3/14)

I was a bit under the weather yesterday, and spent a large portion sleeping.
I will be amazed if i vaped more than 1ml the whole day. Basically only took 2 puffs every now and again.


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I was a bit under the weather yesterday, and spent a large portion sleeping.
> I will be amazed if i vaped more than 1ml the whole day. Basically only took 2 puffs every now and again.


Hope you feel better man

PS. A neglected PV is bad for the soul


----------



## Allan (28/3/14)

Is there any relationship between how many stinkies you smoke to the amount you vape? I used to smoke 60-80 per day and now at least 15ml / 18 mg per day?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Allan said:


> Is there any relationship between how many stinkies you smoke to the amount you vape? I used to smoke 60-80 per day and now at least 15ml / 18 mg per day?



I would guess so... I also was a pretty heavy smoker for a long time... but in a very short space of time I reduced to 12mg juice and vape around 5-7ml a day... and some of my juices are now 9mg and 0mg!


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

It varies from person to person, I smoked less than you per day @Allan , but I had to start with 24mg and it took quite some time before I could go down to 18mg - still vaping about 10ml+ e-juice/day


----------



## Allan (28/3/14)

johanct said:


> It varies from person to person, I smoked less than you per day @Allan , but I had to start with 24mg and it took quite some time before I could go down to 18mg - still vaping about 10ml+ e-juice/day



I have found that in the 2 weeks that I have been vaping I am slowing down quite a lot and suspect that it is more habit than necessity. Particularly while driving. Sunday will be 2 weeks of no stinkies and it feel great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

That's great @Alan ! Whenever I lower my nic I will vape like a vapist for about a week and then slow down. I think our bodies adapt quicker than we realize.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (28/3/14)

I use 1 evod clearo in a day and a half , +- 1.5mls every 2days


----------



## vaalboy (28/3/14)

Since switching from clearo's to the Reo my consumption has dropped by about 5ml's a day which is quite drastic. I've also lowered nic from 24 to 12mg's and am still having an extremely satisfying vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

